# widest tire size for stock 04 17" wheels



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

What is the widest possible that someone has put on the stock 17's without rubbing / fender rolling. I currently have 245 45 17.

Williing to go less than 45 if needbe just want to get some more rubber on the road in the rear.

Thanks!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

245 is the max recommended width for an eight inch wheel.


----------

